# Received an empty box



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I ordered my 622 on Feb 2 (was charged the $299 on that day) with a scheduled install of 3/18. Dish offered me $25 for my 721, but I said "no thanks".

I received an empty box via UPS yesterday which is presumably for my 721's return. I called Dish and they said it was "just in case I wanted to return my 721". Why send a box when I told the original CSR that I wasn't going to sell my 721 for $25?


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I got the same box on Tuesday. I saw the UPS guy pulling out of my driveway and wondered if it possibly could be here.

Went outside and it was sitting on my driveway. I couldn't believe it. Thought it was too good to be true. And it was.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

There have been quite a few reports of this happening. It's amazing how Dish can find new ways to waste money.


----------



## trjam1257 (Dec 20, 2004)

Who says it is Dish. Was it sent by them or a did you order it through a dealer.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm waiting for boxes for my 811 and 501. Did you guys get mine? 

Larry


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

My empty box was sent from E*. 

When I placed my 622 order, I told them that I would not be sending an old receiver back. I already threw the box away.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I also got the empty box. In my case, I ordered the 622 and then canceled a week later. I just assumed that it was a timing problem.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm still waiting on my empty box. The CSR told the installer they would not send the box until I activated the 622, that's why it hadn't come yet... but I know lots of others here on the forum have gotten them, so I suspect it was a dropped ball...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, Liferules, we are in the same boat again. I am still waiting for boxes to return two receivers. I asked a CSR about them yesterday and she said they had been shipped (no tracking number available), and I should receive them yesterday (Thursday). They are still not here.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Well before you blame Dish, USPS, Fed Ex and UPS have become very bad of late. I know this just based on overnight shipments that are sent to me and don't show for 2 days. I breed fish and it can make a difference. USPS has been using United for the overnight shipments and I would just about bet that fuel costs have changed how they do business.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You breed fish? Boy, I thought my job was tuff. Those guys are really small.

And, of course it could be UPS for sure. But, they did get my replacement 622 here in 4 days.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, I'm REALLY pissed off at Dish. I was supposed to get my 622 three weeks ago. Then two weeks ago. Then I had to get my dish installed. Now I'm waiting. I got a box for my 721 three or four weeks ago. So, I arrive home and voila!!! There's a UPS tag for Dish saying they tried to deliver. Working fast, I called UPS to see if I could pick it up. I could! Excited, I ran across town to pick up my 622, waited in the cold for the driver to get the unit off the back of the truck and............EMPTY BOX #2. Dish really, REALLY needs to get their ****e together. This is just an obnoxious thing to do when I've been waiting for this long because of CSR errors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

Bogey62 said:


> I ordered my 622 on Feb 2 (was charged the $299 on that day) with a scheduled install of 3/18. Dish offered me $25 for my 721, but I said "no thanks".
> 
> I received an empty box via UPS yesterday which is presumably for my 721's return. I called Dish and they said it was "just in case I wanted to return my 721". Why send a box when I told the original CSR that I wasn't going to sell my 721 for $25?


Drop a couple of bricks in it and send it back. Or better yet pickup an old Direct Rx and send it back.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Does anyone know if you can return any old dish receiver to get the 25. dollar credit? I have one over three years old and would like to get rid of.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

trjam1257 said:


> Who says it is Dish. Was it sent by them or a did you order it through a dealer.


Mine says "Dish'n it up promotion" and was sent by " Sales Denver Call Center".

I told the CSR that I was keeping my 721 (which I bought). There was no need to send the empty box to me.

In short, Dish wasting money.


----------



## John Ashman (Feb 2, 2006)

The hard drive alone in the 721 is worth more like $100.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I finally got my two empty boxes today and returned a bad 622 and two 301 receivers. They didn't tell me anything about getting $25 for returning a receiver but it was my 622 installer that talked to the CSR and deactivated the two 301's. They were both leased three or four years ago. I was actually surprised they even wanted the 301's back bad enough to send empty boxes for them.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> I finally got my two empty boxes today and returned a bad 622 and two 301 receivers. They didn't tell me anything about getting $25 for returning a receiver but it was my 622 installer that talked to the CSR and deactivated the two 301's. They were both leased three or four years ago. I was actually surprised they even wanted the 301's back bad enough to send empty boxes for them.


They offered me $25 for a 721 that I paid $550 for 3.5 years ago. They aren't offering money for leased receivers that are returned.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

John Ashman said:


> The hard drive alone in the 721 is worth more like $100.


Very doubtful. They are using 7,200 RPM IDE drives, AFAIK.

120 GB Western Digital hard drives can be had for as little as $66 brand new from NewEgg.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> I finally got my two empty boxes today and returned a bad 622 and two 301 receivers. They didn't tell me anything about getting $25 for returning a receiver but it was my 622 installer that talked to the CSR and deactivated the two 301's. They were both leased three or four years ago. I was actually surprised they even wanted the 301's back bad enough to send empty boxes for them.


I too was kind of surprised they wanted my old 301 back when I got my 622 but I guess they want them out of circulation completely.


----------

